# HR44 and C41 clients now have a launch date



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

So the HR44 and C41 clients are now set to launch on February 7, shocker...

Anyways, not sure how much of the country will be able to get one around that date but at least it's official.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

goinsleeper said:


> So the HR44 and C41 clients are now set to launch on February 7, shocker...
> 
> Anyways, not sure how much of the country will be able to get one around that date but at least it's official.


So what's a link to an ebay auction offer for a classic edition of "LOOK Magazine" have to do with anything?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah thats not happeneing....wrong info


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

wahooq said:


> yeah thats not happeneing....wrong info


Actually it's 100% correct. Not to burst your bubble.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Please post an 'official' link. Thanks.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

I've got several friends that work for the company in different states. They were all given the same information today. This thread can be locked if a moderator would like to. But the information is correct.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

goinsleeper said:


> I've got several friends that work for the company in different states. They were all given the same information today. This thread can be locked if a moderator would like to. But the information is correct.


No they werent ....and no bubble burst...your "friends" are just wrong....sorry:nono2:


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

goinsleeper said:


> I've got several friends that work for the company in different states. They were all given the same information today. This thread can be locked if a moderator would like to. But the information is correct.


What company? Pace or DirecTV?

IMHO, you may have valid inside sources, but that doesn't mean "it's official".


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

There's a difference between a field beta and a launch. Are you sure you're using the right word?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

It might be getting close though, its listed on Solid Signal. Link


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Was wondering. Would a HR34 owner be able to get a HR44 also?? And have it enabled by D.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

usnret said:


> Was wondering. Would a HR34 owner be able to get a HR44 also?? And have it enabled by D.


Currently no, we were told this *May* change in the future but that was all that was said.


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Currently no, we were told this *May* change in the future but that was all that was said.


Are there any problems if someone wanted to pay for it themselves from a place like Solid Signal and then just send back the HR34 to DirecTV?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

pdxBeav said:


> Are there any problems if someone wanted to pay for it themselves from a place like Solid Signal and then just send back the HR34 to DirecTV?


I thought you meant having an HR34 & 44 at the same time, sorry.

You would probably not be able to specifically ask DIRECTV for the 44 but I do think you could order a 44 from Solid Signal and then return the 34. At some point you may be able to get the 44 from Solid Signal and keep the 34 connected too but you would probably have to upgrade your switch to do that.


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I thought you meant having an HR34 & 44 at the same time, sorry.
> 
> You would probably not be able to specifically ask DIRECTV for the 44 but I do think you could order a 44 from Solid Signal and then return the 34. At some point you may be able to get the 44 from Solid Signal and keep the 34 connected too but you would probably have to upgrade your switch to do that.


I wasn't the one who asked the original question. I was just piggybacking on this thread with that question. I just had a Genie setup installed and I might be willing to pay for an upgrade myself in about a year if there's a big performance boost by having the HR44.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Gotcha. Now both questions are covered.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Currently no, we were told this *May* change in the future but that was all that was said.


Dang Scott. I saw the word *May* first and immediately thought this coming May.


----------



## charlie460 (Sep 12, 2009)

Herdfan said:


> Dang Scott. I saw the word *May* first and immediately thought this coming May.


Me too. :lol:


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

goinsleeper said:


> I've got several friends that work for the company in different states. They were all given the same information today. This thread can be locked if a moderator would like to. But the information is correct.


that is the information I was given.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Guess we'll know for sure on February 7th.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Guess we'll know for sure on February 7th.


My Birthday could be a big day.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Well if the Feb 7th date is true, thats close enough for me to push my date back for the install...even more...since I've been riding the fence on to stay with UVerse or go D*, this might be a good reason to wait a bit and see if those are coming out then?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The problem is that it does not work that way. The only way you'll know a 44 is definitely on the way is to order it yourself.

I think Solid Signal has worked with other installers in the past, where they send you the equipment and set up with a local installer to do the install. However they had to charge full price to ship, then refund it once activated.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

dpeters11 said:


> The problem is that it does not work that way. The only way you'll know a 44 is definitely on the way is to order it yourself.
> 
> I think Solid Signal has worked with other installers in the past, where they send you the equipment and set up with a local installer to do the install. However they had to charge full price to ship, then refund it once activated.


Right. So I would basically have to cancel my order with DirecTV on the 7th if it does come out on SS web site, then order from them, pay for it, then have it refunded after activation? Would I get the same deal for the service that D* has me setup with now? Or am I confusing it all together? I mean D* gave me the whole Genie deal free, etc...so I don't think I want to lose those discounts.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I think it'll be very hard to get D* to reimburse you for an HR44 that you buy from somewhere else.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But if he can work through Signal Installs and a local installer, new customer deals should apply. They do when you go directly through SS.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

They haven't even done a "First Look"on the C41 yet and both it and the HR44 are going to be available to the public in only 11 days?

Certainly not complaining mind you, but sorta hard to believe.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

spartanstew said:


> I think it'll be very hard to get D* to reimburse you for an HR44 that you buy from somewhere else.


Yeah thats not what I was asking, or not what I meant to ask. I think I'm just confused. Nevermind my question, I'll just stick with my install and see what I get...lol...unless I can find a local friend who is an installer and can help me find out when they'll have some in their possession.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

dpeters11 said:


> But if he can work through Signal Installs and a local installer, new customer deals should apply. They do when you go directly through SS.


But how does one do this? I don't know any local installers? Would SS have a list of them in my area they work with etc?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I've heard of them doing it in the past. You might want to talk to them and see if they still do that.

http://signalinstalls.com/


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Just watching this video, near the end where they compare the menu surfing, it looks a lot faster...


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

My HR34 is not that slow. I can just about page as fast as the HR44. I'd take another HR34 anytime they want to give me one to replace my 2 HR21s.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

For me, I find that I rarely use the guide myself. Of course I also have a much smaller guide than what they are showing. Less than 10 button presses and I've gone through all the channels. I likely could pare it down further. It takes about a second to page down a page if I don't actually want to read anything.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Wasn't the HR34 let out Feb. 9th last year??


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Herdfan said:


> Dang Scott. I saw the word *May* first and immediately thought this coming May.


Ah, so the launch date is* May First*, then!

:eek2::nono:
This is how rumors get started. I've bookmarked the page at Solid Signal, and will also be watching for e-mails from them.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

How much do you think it will cost? Do you think Solid Signal is the best route to go about getting one?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I am guessing $400, and yes, Solid Signal is the place to go as far as I know. 

I would love such a unit! But overall I am happy with the gear that I have.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"Laxguy" said:


> I am guessing $400, and yes, Solid Signal is the place to go as far as I know.
> 
> I would love such a unit! But overall I am happy with the gear that I have.


I thought the article said it would be 1/3 the cost of the current Genie? I'm hoping $249/299.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I thought the article said it would be 1/3 the cost of the current Genie? I'm hoping $249/299.


I believe that price was referring to the cost of building the things - which has no relationship to what they charge for it!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Currently no, we were told this *May* change in the future but that was all that was said.


So, what's the plan? Do they even have one? If they do away with the 2 tuner DVRs I'd need at least 8 of the Genies to feed my 8 plasmas and a non-DVR receiver isn't gonna make anyone in my family happy. Does their plan include, "How do I back up my content?"? (Did I use that second question mark correctly?)

Which brings me to my second question: Why only one on an account?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I am guessing $400, and yes, Solid Signal is the place to go as far as I know.
> 
> I would love such a unit! But overall I am happy with the gear that I have.


Would you view post# 40 in this thread and tell me if I used the second question mark correctly? Kinda puzzled me. BTW, if I get a 44, I'll only accept it if it is free of cost. I can wait until all the bugs are worked out.

Rich


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Rich said:


> So, what's the plan? Do they even have one? If they do away with the 2 tuner DVRs I'd need at least 8 of the Genies to feed my 8 plasmas and a non-DVR receiver isn't gonna make anyone in my family happy. Does their plan include, "How do I back up my content?"? (Did I use that second question mark correctly?)
> 
> Which brings me to my second question: Why only one on an account?
> 
> Rich


Rich - my money is they don't take the extreme subscriber like you into consideration!

I suspect the 1 per account has two reasons - first that automatically means a SWM16 and second - their code-monkeys would have to write code so the clients and HR44s wouldn't get confused.

I'm sure the SWM16 is their first consideration... But I wonder how much trouble having two HR34/44 and 5 or 6 clients would cause in their 'get it out the door yesterday' software engineering environment.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Rich said:


> So, what's the plan? Do they even have one? If they do away with the 2 tuner DVRs *I'd need at least 8 of the Genies to feed my 8 plasmas *and a non-DVR receiver isn't gonna make anyone in my family happy. Does their plan include, "How do I back up my content?"? (Did I use that second question mark correctly?)
> 
> Which brings me to my second question: Why only one on an account?
> 
> Rich


Case in point earlier on the other thread about always noting the context, I think you meant you need at least 8 of the "Genie Clients." 

Unless you're saying you need 40 satellite tuners.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> ... their code-monkeys would have to write code so the clients and HR44s wouldn't get confused.


Given that each client gets paired to the Genie with a PIN, they don't get "confused".


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rich said:


> Would you view post# 40 in this thread and tell me if I used the second question mark correctly? Kinda puzzled me. BTW, if I get a 44, I'll only accept it if it is free of cost. I can wait until all the bugs are worked out.
> 
> Rich


I think it's O.K. It would be simpler to just say "... does their plan include backing up content?"


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Are the D* installers they send out like independent contractors or do they show up in a D* Van as you see with the installer forces of AT&T or Cox etc? I can't recall seeing a D* van or not in OKC?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Case in point earlier on the other thread about always noting the context, I think you meant you need at least 8 of the "Genie Clients."
> 
> Unless you're saying you need 40 satellite tuners.


No, I truly meant the Genies. I also said in that post that nobody in my home wants a non-DVR receiver. That should have clarified it for you, no?

I've got 24 tuners in use now. Another 16 couldn't hurt... :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I think it's O.K. It would be simpler to just say "... does their plan include backing up content?"


I did that at first and then I thought the sentence in parenthesis had it's own question mark and perhaps it would be proper to add the second question mark. Doesn't look right with both "?" marks, but seemed to need one. I guess I over-thought that one.

Thanx,

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

chrisjmccord said:


> Are the D* installers they send out like independent contractors or do they show up in a D* Van as you see with the installer forces of AT&T or Cox etc? I can't recall seeing a D* van or not in OKC?


We get sub-contractors with D* emblazoned on their trucks. Service on that level has improved very much.

Rich


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

chrisjmccord said:


> Are the D* installers they send out like independent contractors or do they show up in a D* Van as you see with the installer forces of AT&T or Cox etc? I can't recall seeing a D* van or not in OKC?


Local installers are DirecTV employees. 
Offices are down on I-240 West of the Base, there is a big electronic sign. 
They have done good work since DirecTV took over the contractor a few years ago.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Given that each client gets paired to the Genie with a PIN, they don't get "confused".


I just figured there would be more code to write if there are multiple HR34/44s on the same network... Just a guess... But I do know that more code = bad thing!

What would your theory on 'One HR34/44 only rule' be?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> What would your theory on 'One HR34/44 only rule' be?


Let me just call these "thoughts":

DirecTV seems to focus on a four room/TV customer. One Genie & 3 clients.

"I suspect" supply is impacting the current limit to some degree.

DirecTV is promoting the Genie heavily these days.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> What would your theory on 'One HR34/44 only rule' be?


My first guess would be inventory availability. Back when DirecTV was doing the Mpeg-4 conversion and requiring that people move from the HR10-250, in order to keep all of their HD programming, it was very difficult to get multiple HR-2x's for a while (although they allowed people to "purchase" additional leased HR-2x's from retailers at the time).


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

If it was mentioned I missed, what is going to take to be sure you get a HR44? Is it going to be like regular DVRs where to be sure you get an HR24 you have to go to Solid Signal? Or will he HR44 be in its own class? Knowing the policy of "A DVR is a DVR" I would suspect a policy of "A Genie is a Genie" to be likely


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes I think it will be just like that. You won't be able to get a specific model from DIRECTV.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

dettxw said:


> Local installers are DirecTV employees.
> Offices are down on I-240 West of the Base, there is a big electronic sign.
> They have done good work since DirecTV took over the contractor a few years ago.


Thanks dettxw! I'm feeling better now, I think I'm just going to let it ride and go with all the positive input from you and other D* subscribers and trust my gut that this is the right way to move. If I end up regretting it at least I know who in Choctaw to come after, jk...


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

longrider said:


> If it was mentioned I missed, what is going to take to be sure you get a HR44? Is it going to be like regular DVRs where to be sure you get an HR24 you have to go to Solid Signal? Or will he HR44 be in its own class? Knowing the policy of "A DVR is a DVR" I would suspect a policy of "A Genie is a Genie" to be likely


Stuart is correct. A genie will be a genie. With that said, the market for HR44's will have to grow. Very doubtful they will launch the HR44 across he country at the same time. Supply is, again, the biggest factor there.

I can only assume that getting an HR44 will be on the rare side until closer to third quarter based on area.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I hope by the time i go back to directv in the fall of this year, they will offer me a free hr44 genie like they do right now with the hr 34.If not i'll just wait until they do. I'd rather have the latest tech,of course i know they may have something newer and better by then. although i hear verizons coming out with a new 6 tuner media player soon,I still want to go back to directv because of the way they do nba league pass (mainly dual feeds and all celtic games in HD) plus directv spreads the payments $29.99 over 6 months while verizon charges $44.99 over 4 months.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Since they (stupidly) omitted the optical digital audio port on the HR34, MAYBE indicating a need for an optical output may be a way to force a HR44? Worth a shot anyway I guess, when the time comes.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Well if SolidSignal will charge around $400 for one, I'll have to wait it out. That's too much. I'll pay $200 but not $400.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Racer88 said:


> Since they (stupidly) omitted the optical digital audio port on the HR34, MAYBE indicating a need for an optical output may be a way to force a HR44? Worth a shot anyway I guess, when the time comes.


REally? For a ten buck audio coax?? While convenient for those already with optical cables, there's no need- other than marketing (which is quite enough reason!)- for optical.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I respectfully disagree. While you can get an adapter... optical seems to be the de facto for soundbars.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I respectfully disagree. While you can get an adapter... optical seems to be the de facto for soundbars.


Oh, daayyaaaam! My bad: I forgot about compatibility on the other end.... Everything I have takes either, lame excuse, but I overlooked devices having only optical input.

I was thinking technically- there's no advantage to optical in for short run audio, is there?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Oh, daayyaaaam! My bad: I forgot about compatibility on the other end.... Everything I have takes either, lame excuse, but I overlooked devices having only optical input.
> 
> I was thinking technically- there's no advantage to optical in for short run audio, is there?


Some say that they can hear a difference. I can't. Most of my stuff gives me an option and I've stuck with the optical.

Rich


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Stuart Sweet;3170829 said:


> I respectfully disagree. While you can get an adapter... optical seems to be the de facto for soundbars.


Let's please not encourage them to cater to...soundbars. Yuck.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rich said:


> Some say that they can hear a difference. I can't. Most of my stuff gives me an option and I've stuck with the optical.
> 
> Rich


Heh. Some say Dish's PQ is better(!!!) So I am asking if there's a technical reason why optical - or rather, if it- is better in some way than coax.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Laxguy;3170884 said:


> Heh. Some say Dish's PQ is better(!!!) So I am asking if there's a technical reason why optical - or rather, if it- is better in some way than coax.


http://www.audioholics.com/educatio...stions/optical-vs-coaxial-digital-connections



> Q: Between optical and coaxial, which connection is going to give the better sound quality, and why?
> 
> A: " Better" is relative. In a harsh environment, optical may have advantages. By "harsh" I mean:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Heh. Some say Dish's PQ is better(!!!) So I am asking if there's a technical reason why optical - or rather, if it- is better in some way than coax.


Probably a subjective argument.

Rich


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Rich;3170912 said:


> Probably a subjective argument.
> 
> Rich


Or just read what I just posted.


----------



## Mcmiller519 (Oct 15, 2010)

I know some techs just received the 44's and 41's this week to do more beta testing


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Hoosier205 said:


> Let's please not encourage them to cater to...soundbars. Yuck.


Most soundbars sound much better than tv speakers. That's enough for some.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks. Better for some, not as good for other situations.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Thanks. Better for some, not as good for other situations.


Just watched Ray Edwards demo the HR44/C41 on the latest "Must See" official training video for the field techs. posted today.

Unfortunately the release schedule the video gave for the HR44/C41 will be to select test markets in late Feb., and not nationwide until mid to late April.

So we'll just have to see about this alleged "Feb. 7" date then I guess.


----------



## ryman (Jun 9, 2009)

February 19th is the date set for pilot-launch - have not seend anything indicating Feb 7th - national launch will depend on how quickly they can work a majority of the bugs out.


----------



## ryman (Jun 9, 2009)

Good news is DTV incorporated digital coaxial and optical audio in this unit


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

back to the question of would I get an HR34 or HR44 or is a Genie a Genie?

Why continue to make an HR34? Why not have the current vendor making the HR34 (if it's different from who is making the HR44) just start making HR44's? 

To me the "x" in HR2x or HRx4 should be more like a model year. Are they still making HR21's HR22s? HR23?

I understand that there might be a volume of HR34's that need to be sold and there might be some contractual agreement to produce a certain amount, but to me it makes sense to start manufacturing the newest model.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

woj027 said:


> back to the question of would I get an HR34 or HR44 or is a Genie a Genie?


As far as DIRECTV is concerned it will probably be a Genie is a Genie, just like a HR21/22/23 is a HD DVR. Maybe though for replacement purposes if a HR44 is installed and using the built in wireless DECA it will be flagged on the account a replacement would also be a HR44?



woj027 said:


> Why continue to make an HR34? Why not have the current vendor making the HR34 (if it's different from who is making the HR44) just start making HR44's?


Don't know if they are still making HR34's or just going through inventory. It has been noted here that there are three companies that will be making the HR44, one of which is Pace that makes the HR34.



woj027 said:


> To me the "x" in HR2x or HRx4 should be more like a model year. Are they still making HR21's HR22s? HR23?


I don't know for sure but I'd doubt it, why should they? Remember DIRECTV gets a bunch of these back all the time from customers that cancel service, upgrade service or a broken one that gets fixed and sent back out. IIRC a recent financial call said they now have a four year life expectancy on HD DVR's before they write them off.



woj027 said:


> I understand that there might be a volume of HR34's that need to be sold and there might be some contractual agreement to produce a certain amount, but to me it makes sense to start manufacturing the newest model.


Again, who says they aren't? Could be there are warehouses around the country with palets of HR44's sitting around waiting to be released.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Your answers really don't surprise me. It would be nice to have insight on how the hardware lifecycle works.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know what else you would want to know. DIRECTV products don't have model years like cars. All HR2x are considered equivalent unless you have a specific need for OTA compatibility. I believe that all Genies will be considered the same way. 

I can tell you this, manufacturing contracts start and stop. For example, DIRECTV made the R15 from 2005 until about 2008. Then they stopped, and started making the R16 and R22. They stopped making the R22 and, believe it or not, started making the R15 again. Now, I believe that if they are making anything at all it is the R16. I have reason to believe that they have made all the SD DVRs they will ever make, and anyone who gets into an SD DVR now will be getting "new old stock" (to borrow a term from the auto biz) or refurbished gear. 

If you have specific questions I will answer them to the extent that I am allowed and able.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't know what else you would want to know. DIRECTV products don't have model years like cars. All HR2x are considered equivalent unless you have a specific need for OTA compatibility. I believe that all Genies will be considered the same way.
> 
> I can tell you this, manufacturing contracts start and stop. For example, DIRECTV made the R15 from 2005 until about 2008. Then they stopped, and started making the R16 and R22. They stopped making the R22 and, believe it or not, started making the R15 again. Now, I believe that if they are making anything at all it is the R16. I have reason to believe that they have made all the SD DVRs they will ever make, and anyone who gets into an SD DVR now will be getting "new old stock" (to borrow a term from the auto biz) or refurbished gear.
> 
> If you have specific questions I will answer them to the extent that I am allowed and able.


Thanks. I must admit that after I hit "submit reply" I'm seeing weaknesses in my thoughts.

I understand that the model year theory doesn't hold true, but like you said there is probably some overlap between one version and the next of a R, H, HR2x and HRx4.

I was thinking out loud that most likely the odds of getting an HR44 in the near future are pretty good because there are only 2 models compared to the HR21, 22, 23, and 24 you could get (HR20 no longer sent out?)


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

woj027 said:


> I was thinking out loud that most likely the odds of getting an HR44 in the near future are pretty good because there are only 2 models compared to the HR21, 22, 23, and 24 you could get (HR20 no longer sent out?)


My guess is that it will likely be just like the HR2x's, with the newest model being sent to the installation people and a mixture of new and refurbished equipment used when they ship directly to a customer.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

woj027 said:


> back to the question of would I get an HR34 or HR44 or is a Genie a Genie?


Check post #57.

A Genie is a Genie. You won't be able to order a specific model just like HR2x's.


----------



## Notthecableguy (Dec 25, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone have any reliable information on how many active receivers are currently in use? Any info on the split between standard, HD, and HD DVR's?

It would be interesting to know what the "average" number of receivers is per customer.

This kind of information might help inform the discussion on when multiple Genies might be allowed.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Notthecableguy said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone have any reliable information on how many active receivers are currently in use? Any info on the split between standard, HD, and HD DVR's?
> 
> It would be interesting to know what the "average" number of receivers is per customer.
> 
> This kind of information might help inform the discussion on when multiple Genies might be allowed.


IIRC previous threads on the subject it was rumored that most folks have three or less receivers and only one DVR, which is supposed to be why the one Genie and three concurrent clients max.


----------



## ryman (Jun 9, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> I think it'll be very hard to get D* to reimburse you for an HR44 that you buy from somewhere else.


Yeah I'd be curious to see if D* reimburses someone who paid for a leased receiver through a 3rd party vendor:lol:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ryman said:


> Yeah I'd be curious to see if D* reimburses someone who paid for a leased receiver through a 3rd party vendor:lol:


DIRECTV gave me a $200 account credit when I wanted a HR24 when they first came out so I could buy it from a 3rd party. Don't know if they still do that practice though.


----------



## ryman (Jun 9, 2009)

Just confirmed with both a D* tech and a trainer with MASTEC - tomorrow is when the field techs start training on the HR44. National release is *NOT* 02/07 - but the new pricing goes into effect on 2/07 I believe.


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

To continue with what Woj027 was saying:

With a Genie being a Genie, the 34 has not been out all that long so almost everyone who has one is still under contract, so returns due to a customer leaving Direct would be seem to be pretty low. If Direct stopped production of the 34 and just producted the 44 - the supply of 34's doesn't figure to be that large and it would seem that you would be more likely to get a 44 once they go national.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

shuye said:


> To continue with what Woj027 was saying:
> 
> With a Genie being a Genie, the 34 has not been out all that long so almost everyone who has one is still under contract, so returns due to a customer leaving Direct would be seem to be pretty low. If Direct stopped production of the 34 and just producted the 44 - the supply of 34's doesn't figure to be that large and it would seem that you would be more likely to get a 44 once they go national.


Sadly, using logic rarely works with D*.. :nono2:

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Couldn't find this thread, so I had created another one regarding the availability of it at Solid Signal...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3176903#post3176903

- Merg


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

ryman said:


> Just confirmed with both a D* tech and a trainer with MASTEC - tomorrow is when the field techs start training on the HR44. National release is *NOT* 02/07 - but the new pricing goes into effect on 2/07 I believe.


Official launch date does not mean the entire country will begin installing at the same time. Chances are it will begin in Colorado and branch out. No set criteria as to what parts of the country will be receiving it first after that. Might as well add the tag at this point.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Also, I would take anything Mastec says with an entire canister of salt.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

I heard April for general release.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

there is NO general releaase date.....yes a genie is a genie...internet access is decided by the field tech I.E. 34 vs 44


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

wahooq said:


> there is NO general releaase date.....yes a genie is a genie...internet access is decided by the field tech I.E. 34 vs 44


I heard it from an installer friend of mine. He said the HR44 is being beta tested in two markets in Ohio and will be in general release in late April. He said he was told this in a recent meeting.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

think it will make a difference of which model you will get if don't have a CCK to access online content


----------



## mdpeterman (Oct 24, 2009)

studechip said:


> I heard it from an installer friend of mine. He said the HR44 is being beta tested in two markets in Ohio and will be in general release in late April. He said he was told this in a recent meeting.


Do you know which Ohio Markets by chance?


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

boukengreen said:


> think it will make a difference of which model you will get if don't have a CCK to access online content


Highly unlikely. If it's being installed by a technician, he would come with the connection kit if it was needed, or just connect directly to the router. If it's being shipped out, they will just ship a wireless kit with the genie(assuming it was an HR34). The only difference here is whether they need to include a connection kit with the receiver or not. I don't see that being important enough to warrant a specific model.

Just my $.02


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

mdpeterman said:


> Do you know which Ohio Markets by chance?


Sorry, I don't. BTW, my sister lived in Westerville back in the late 80s. It was near a reservoir. That's all I remember.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

studechip said:


> I heard it from an installer friend of mine. He said the HR44 is being beta tested in two markets in Ohio and will be in general release in late April. He said he was told this in a recent meeting.


I've got a buddy who beta tested the genie for 6 months before its release. He asked about beta testing the HR44 and was told the beta is finished. I would add, he was not told if it had ended entirely or just based on our area.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Ummm yeah two DMA's in Ohio = general release across the USA....really?


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

wahooq said:


> Ummm yeah two DMA's in Ohio = general release across the USA....really?


Did someone say "National Launch"? I must not have seen that.


----------



## mdpeterman (Oct 24, 2009)

studechip said:


> Sorry, I don't. BTW, my sister lived in Westerville back in the late 80s. It was near a reservoir. That's all I remember.


Sure is near a reservoir. I'm sitting in bed, looking out the window at it... and my computer screen.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

goinsleeper said:


> Highly unlikely. If it's being installed by a technician, he would come with the connection kit if it was needed, or just connect directly to the router. If it's being shipped out, they will just ship a wireless kit with the genie(assuming it was an HR34). The only difference here is whether they need to include a connection kit with the receiver or not. I don't see that being important enough to warrant a specific model.
> 
> Just my $.02


i was sort of afraid of that if it is true i just don't have another power outlet to plug a CCK into lol


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

wahooq said:


> Ummm yeah two DMA's in Ohio = general release across the USA....really?


If you were paying attention, and apparently you weren't, I said I was told it was in testing in two Ohio markets and would be released nationally in April. Whether or not that information is true remains to be seen.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

boukengreen said:


> i was sort of afraid of that if it is true i just don't have another power outlet to plug a CCK into lol


lol... If you have a SWM installed, just connect the wireless connection kit pretty much anywhere in your setup. It doesn't have to be in a specific room or attached to a specific receiver.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I hope they don't release it too soon, and if they do they better have sufficient testing with software and hardware, We don't want to be the guinea pigs 

Edit: I see it shows a pre-release on Solidsignal


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

acostapimps said:


> I hope they don't release it too soon, and if they do they better have sufficient testing with software and hardware, We don't want to be the guinea pigs
> 
> Edit: I see it shows a pre-release on Solidsignal


They already had the HR34 as a decently solid platform so they weren't really launching a brand new product, just a revised one.


----------

